

ISO/IEC/IEEE 29119 Software Testing - cik
http://www.softwaretestingstandard.org/

======
cik
Can we standardize software testing? Should we standardize software testing?
At some point, are we looking at standardizing an artistic science? What
happens to software development, architectural design, or even music?

Does the push to standardize these things jeopardize them from future new and
hence 'non-standard' ways.

